# My MURANO!



## muran0 (Jun 13, 2005)

:thumbup: 

Previous car I had for 2 years which is Hyundai Tiburon 2003 GT v6. Crashed on May 24, 2005. Got a good settlement from ICBC and went out to buy a 2005 Nissan Murano 3.5L AWD SE.


Before:



















After:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you gotta add http:// to the front of the www.

beautiful murano btw.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

muran0 said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for the lazy people, like myself :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Nice Murano, but why? You coulda had a 350z


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

OOO ::gives confused look:: I thought it was a 350z but like...on STEROIDS :jump:


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

:jawdrop: What the heck happened? If you dont mind me asking....that Tiborun was ripped apart. Murano is nice BTW...I know you'll modify...


----------



## muran0 (Jun 13, 2005)

This is the truck that turn without shoulder checking my approach to the intersection of the traffic light. He ended up putting my car into head on collision but tried to avoid the impact. Hit on my brakes but wasn't enough so I swerved to pass around him, and we both hit then my car ended up doing crazy 360 degree turn parked onto the sidewalk next to a elementary school. Anyways, I'm planning to put 22" or 24" chrome wheels on my Murano, maybe spinners haha. Then next get custom enclosure done for my 12" JL w7 subwoofer, complete 6 FOCAL speakers, DVD/WMA/MP3/CD/TV double din indash Kenwood Unit, Kenwood Navigation, and cascade sound deadening the entire suv.

Truck damaged:











Pictures of what my tiburon look like before the accident, sucky part is I got my hood for 2 days and it costed me $1300 CND since custom made in USA.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I know this may come off sounding wrong, but look how that truck shredded the HELL outta that sheetmetal, and yet the carbon fiber food, is only barely cracking. Shame about the car though, looked awsome.


Nice Murano though.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

damn thats messed up. well, i hope all goes well with the murano. happy modding. :cheers:


----------

